# Cystitis - anyone else a martyr to it?



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in the middle of a particularly stubborn bout of it - god its horrible isn't it - have been drinking copious amounts of cranberry juice but have had to go onto antibiotics which I loathe doing. Trouble is, once it gets hold - very hard to shift - warm baths and lots of fluids seems to keep the worst of it at bay.To any fellow sufferers - you have my deepest sympathy - anyone got any bright ideas about shifting it???Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sue, I don't get it frequently but I do get it on and off. Last time was REAL bad but I really didn't want antibiotics. I found these: http://www.alternativehealth.com.au/Product/innerhealth.htm (scroll down to the Urinary Tract Support) and they really helped and you can take them as a preventative too. UK distributer can be contacted here: http://www.alternativehealth.com.au/Menus/distribu.htmTaking those and then really going overboard on the urinary alkalizer usually eases it up for me and it'll go away.Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh god bless you Screams - thanks - I'd already toddled to the GP and onto anti-biotics by the time I read this but its right useful for future reference.ThanksSue xxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I hear drinking cranberry juice regularly or taking a cranberry forte supplement can help too (although I haven't tried it cause juice sends me straight to the loo!)Sometimes you might still need antibiotics. These are somewhat of a preventative but sometimes it still can get bad


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi SueV - I, too, have been plagued by urinary tract infections in the last couple of years. Usually with me they are caused by D (another lovely side effect of this pain-in-the-butt diarrhea). I have had 10 in about two years, even though I've had D for 35 years. I guess getting older makes you vulnerable to them. I end up always going on antibiotics, but I am going to go on Screamer's website and see what that is all about. I really thought I was the only one with this problem, but I certainly don't wish this curse on anyone! So this is another reason I am desperately trying to get this IBS in check. The last month has been pretty good - no D, and no UTI's. I am using Citrucel powder and Align, a probiotic. Also bought some Esdifan which absorbs the excess water in the bowel - just got this yesterday so too early to tell yet. Anyway I completely sympathize with you and hope your pain and discomfort are beginning to ease up a bit. Good luck! Wearyone


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Are you sure it's an infection? For years I was constantly getting UTIs sometimes the culture would come back positive for bacteria and other times they wouldn't but the docs always put me on antibiotics "just to play it safe". I was having some bladder retention issues and gp sent me in for an ultrasound then with the results of the ultra sound I was sent to a urologist and after a cystoscopy with hydrodistension and they found I had Interstitial Cystitis.....basically it's like having a constant UTI and they can't find any bacteria to cause the pain. And if you have IC cranberry juice is one of the worst things you can do for it, because you're supposed to stay away from acid things.


----------



## SCOOPYGIRL (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just started with it







i've been drinking load's of water and fruit and barley juice which help's flush it through. Down side is you want to wee a lot more and when you go it either hurt's or feel's very strange. I just hope mine clear's up quickly.Samantha xxx


----------



## dollyc (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi - i had the same problem on and off for a year or so and kept on being given antibiotics until i was recommended Golden Grass tea to be taken only when you have a flair up for a couple of days. I have not had to go to the dr for 7 months. Maybe worth a try if you get another flair up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input - and guess what - I've got another flare up - and yes, after abit of D and if I get chilled around that "area" doesn't seem to help much. I like the idea of this golden grass tea (was that what you said) - I might toddle along to the Health Food store tomorrow since I've a free day.Just another thought - a mate of mine's mum is a long-term depressive and user of anti-d's - as am I (though I've been well for the best part of 2 years) - wondered whether my medication might play a part????Any thoughts here chaps and thanks again for your input - jeez - hope its not this internal whatsit - sounds horrendous!!!!Sue


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi SueV- Just read your post and got to thinking about the anti-depressants. I was on Nortriptyline for about two months (low dose, to try to bind me up a bit) and it dried out all my mucous membranes so much I had to stop it. The mucous membranes dried out in the mouth of course, but also everywhere else, including the urethra and I started having burning on urination and white blood cells in my urine. (I thought I had an infection, but the lab test showed no infection, just irritation.) It is possible that the anti-depressants are drying out your mucous membranes also, which sets you up for an easy infection. Anyway, hope you get cured soon! Wearyone


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats interesting Wearyone - cos my dentist asked me what medication I was on - when I told him that I'd been on Mitrazapene for about 2 years he was impressed that I didn't have a dry mouth - apparently quite common with long term useage of anti-d's so yeah maybe - however, they have given me my life back so I suppose its a relatively small price to pay - interesting though.Sue


----------

